# Selling 1,500 pts Eldar (CHEAP)



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi this is my first post here, I was registered YEARS ago but forgot my whole acc. I am looking so sell my Eldar army due to other forums being dead or not having any luck so I figured I'd try here afterall I sold some stuff in the past without problems.

Onto the topic, my post will be copied from the other forum I use I also have rep all over the net whether car forums trading parts or even my other warhammer sites and I got like 2 positive feedback out of the two things ive sold on ebay lol.

---

HQ:

Avatar
Farseer with staff

Troops:


10 Guardians
Heavy weapon platform Shuriken Cannon

4 Dire Avengers 
Exarch with Dual Shurikens
Asur Shrine Emblem on Base


Elites:

10 Howling Banshees
2 Exarch Banshees with mirror swords


Fast Attack:

4 Warp Spiders
Warp Spider Exarcb

5 Swooping Hawks
1 Swooping Hawk Exarch


Transports:

2 Wave Serpents

Heavy Support:

2 war walkers (One old one new)

TONS of spare bits every spare bit possible that came in the boxes with these Ive bought, and the CODEX in mint condition EVERYTHING IS BUILT AND PRIMED NO PAINT ON EM-

Eldar Battle Force - 107.99$ CAD
Avatar - 39.99$ CAD
Farseer - 17.99$ CAD
War Walker - 35.99$ CAD
2x Howling Banshee Boxes 70.00$ CAD
Wave Serpent - 55.75$ CAD
Warp Spiders - 35.99$ CAD
Swooping Hawks - 35.99$ CAD
Eldar Codex - 35.99

Total:

436.00$ CAD + Tax

Willing to sell it all for 200 Dollars + Shipping and Handling which is more than 50 pct off, PM to negociate.

I live in Prince George BC Canada

200 dollars Canadian/USD will not break up the lot.

Photos of the bits and stuff.

NOTE:

I'm not a noob builder, cannons are not glued on and neither are the tanks hatches etc, tanks not glued onto bases and the windshields aren't glued onto anything yet and weapons themselves can be slided off on the tanks turrets.















































--------

Thanks again hope you are all having a good day, payment must be done over paypal and no I'm not going to send prior to payment I can find out shipping though and I will not give my paypal until the deal is set. Shipment will be sent off on the NEXT week day of the trade being made/payment recieved.

So let's say I recieve payment on Paypal on a Saturday it will be shipped Monday morning depending on the mail you want it sent as it will arrive in a day or two or a week tops. 

ONLY DEALING IN USA AND CANADA.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Bumping this up! 

also opening my options to shipping worldwide since you are paying shipping it's only fair.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

bump looking for some blood angels stuff aswell, mostly Corbulo Furioso dread etc


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Also looking for drop pods will trade it all for the right amount of em


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Sold for a brand new drop pod and a BEAUTIFULLY painted Land Raider Crusader


----------



## gabe11 (Jan 15, 2012)

*eldar*

ok i am interested in buying your eldar if they arent baught yet. but 200 is too much i am a beginer and dont have that money or any warhammeri will go 90 VERY MAX. my email is [email protected]ail.ca email me back plz


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gabe it would be best if you dont have alot to look on ebay as I would be surprised if he sold for 75% off


----------

